# Color choices



## gizfawfish (Feb 9, 2010)

What type of colors do you think would be best for a murky lake? A clear one?


----------



## redbug (Feb 9, 2010)

I use a dark color, redbug, blue fleck, black,in murky or muddy water... and in clear i tend to use green pumpkin gourd green redbug. 
Redbug is my favorite color so i use it a the time...


----------



## njTom (Feb 9, 2010)

Murky/muddy water junebug,black/w blue fleck work well for me.
Clear water motor oil, green pumpkin, watermelon are my go to colors


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had good luck with purple with gold flake on clear lakes up here.

Murky I use black with red or black with blue


----------



## russ010 (Feb 9, 2010)

all the posts above have worked for me... 

but if you want one for all waters - green pumpkin is hard to beat (so is junebug and redbug...)


----------



## Nussy (Feb 9, 2010)

As a general rule is in clear water I prefer more natural colors, something that emulates shad, baitfish, crayfish, etc. so black, browns, greens, whites. 

In murky water I use brigher colors: Chartruese, Orange, yellow, chrome, 

For the most part I try to match the bait color to the natural forage. So if I'm fishing a tube its typically green or brown, or the clear/whitish color. 

Worms, are mostly black or brown

Crankbaits, black, white, silver, green, maybe a little orange

Spinnerbaits, my best luck has been with black with a green tale. No idea why. 

My buddy that fishes a lot of tournaments said his favorite color is Pumpkinseed.


----------

